# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Раскрытие данных о пользователях сети "В Контакте": информация и онлайн-проверка для пострадавших

## NickGolovko

VirusInfo, ведущий российский информационно-аналитический ресурс в сфере лечения персональных компьютеров от вредоносных программ, участник Альянса профессионалов в области анализа безопасности (Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals, ASAP), предупреждает о факте компрометации, по различным оценкам, от 50 000 до 130 000 учетных записей пользователей социальной сети "В Контакте".

По данным вирусной энциклопедии securelist, база адресов электронной почты и соответствующих им паролей была опубликована на одном из хакерских сайтов; анализ подтвердил подлинность указанной базы. Хищение учетных данных осуществлялось посредством ложного сайта, имитировавшего интерфейс сети "В Контакте". В свою очередь, перенаправление пользователей осуществлялось при помощи вредоносного программного обеспечения *Trojan.Win32.VkHost.an*, распространявшегося через сервис приложений социальной сети и записывавшего в файл HOSTS строки:

83.133.120.252 vkontakte.ru
83.133.120.252 odnoklassniki.ru

Хотя перенаправление на ложный ресурс было предусмотрено как для адреса http://vkontakte.ru, так и для http://odnoklassniki.ru, база данных, созданная злоумышленниками для сети "Одноклассники", на момент обнаружения была пуста.

Для пользователей, которые могли пострадать от хищения учетных данных, специалистами Лаборатории Касперского была разработана специальная форма для онлайн-проверки электронного адреса, используемого в качестве логина в сети "В Контакте"; проверка позволяет установить, имеется ли тот или иной адрес (и, следовательно, соответствующий ему пароль) в опубликованной злоумышленниками базе. Участники и гости Антивирусного портала VirusInfo также могут воспользоваться формой проверки адреса; она расположена в конце данного пресс-релиза.

Если по результатам проверки ваш адрес электронной почты был обнаружен в базе, то мы настоятельно рекомендуем вам *пройти диагностику и лечение* на Антивирусном портале VirusInfo, чтобы устранить следы пребывания на вашем компьютере вредоносного программного обеспечения "Trojan.Win32.VkHost.an", после чего незамедлительно сменить пароли к учетным записям во всех социальных сетях, где вы зарегистрированы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Моего нету. Что не особо удивительно  :Smiley:

----------


## Bsega

моего тоже нет

----------


## ByGreez

И меня тоже нету...

----------


## fidan

Пронесло ух :Smiley:

----------


## novomin

)) И моего нет

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

Нету и тут)))

----------


## scss20

и моего адреса нет  :Smiley:  спасибо за предупреждение :Thumbs Up:

----------


## potos

А что если адрес есть? какие действия? Майл не особо хочется менять, так много народу его уже знает...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

1. Вылечится в помогите. 2. Сменить пароли на мэйл и на контакт.

----------


## Elena

В социальных сетях не "живу", но на всякий случай проверилась. Спасибо.

----------


## kostiantyn

спасибо моего нет

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

второго тоже нет

----------


## kandidat

А мне периодически приходит письмо вот такого содержания:



> Вы запросили напоминание Вашего пароля на сайте ВКонтакте.ру.
> Если Вы этого не делали, проигнорируйте это письмо.


Хотя я сам не захожу в контакт!

----------


## Ctvuf

Нет

----------


## lexus911

Таким вот способом была опрошена часть пользователей сети vkontakte.ru...

----------


## Warwar

как поблагодарить-то? )) уже все кнопки вокруг сообщения истыкал!

----------


## light59

А пройдите по одной из ссылок в моей подписи  :Smiley:

----------


## natahome

а мне вот что пишет Для борьбы со спамерами и аккаунтами - пустышками мы ввели новую систему защиты. Теперь каждый аккаунт подлежит обязательной смс активации. Данная процедура является одноразовой. Для активации вашего аккаунта пожалуйста отправьте смс c текстом "49550 13618548" на номер 9690. В ответном смс вам придёт код, который необходимо ввести в поле и нажать кнопку Активировать аккаунт. Смс на номер 9690 бесплатны!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ВКонтакте всегда заботится о Вашей безопасности! 

я не могу зайти на свою стр. и заново зарегестрироваться, что делать??? Помогите, пожалуйста... смс отправляла , сняли деньги , но так и не открылась моя стр.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а мне вот что пишет Для борьбы со спамерами и аккаунтами - пустышками мы ввели новую систему защиты. Теперь каждый аккаунт подлежит обязательной смс активации. Данная процедура является одноразовой. Для активации вашего аккаунта пожалуйста отправьте смс c текстом "49550 13618548" на номер 9690. В ответном смс вам придёт код, который необходимо ввести в поле и нажать кнопку Активировать аккаунт. Смс на номер 9690 бесплатны!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ВКонтакте всегда заботится о Вашей безопасности! 
> 
> я не могу зайти на свою стр. и заново зарегестрироваться, что делать??? Помогите, пожалуйста... смс отправляла , сняли деньги , но так и не открылась моя стр.


Следует обратиться в раздел "Помогите" и сделать все по правилам, а не сласть СМС мошенникам ...

----------


## alex1983

> а мне вот что пишет Для борьбы со спамерами и аккаунтами - пустышками мы ввели новую систему защиты. Теперь каждый аккаунт подлежит обязательной смс активации. Данная процедура является одноразовой. Для активации вашего аккаунта пожалуйста отправьте смс c текстом "49550 13618548" на номер 9690. В ответном смс вам придёт код, который необходимо ввести в поле и нажать кнопку Активировать аккаунт. Смс на номер 9690 бесплатны!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  ВКонтакте всегда заботится о Вашей безопасности! 
> 
> я не могу зайти на свою стр. и заново зарегестрироваться, что делать??? Помогите, пожалуйста... смс отправляла , сняли деньги , но так и не открылась моя стр.


Идём по адрусу: *****

----------


## anton_dr

> я сделал так как тут написано и все получилось, вирус ищез


Исчез не вирус, а его последствия. Для того чтобы в этом убедиться - пожалуйте в "Помогите".

----------


## Незарегестрированный

Скажите, при попадании на подложный сайт способом, описанным в этом топике, что будет в адресной строке? Могу ли я видеть подлинное имя сайта, на который попал?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Скажите, при попадании на подложный сайт способом, описанным в этом топике, что будет в адресной строке? Могу ли я видеть подлинное имя сайта, на который попал?


в адресной строке будет правильное имя. А сайт нет.

----------


## Helen_K

И моего нет, спасибо))

----------


## Nika

спасибо, проверила, ничего нету...

----------


## alexwizards

Спасибо. Чисто) :Smiley:

----------


## brat02

здраствуйте, хотел бы такую фишку, проверки Email'а разместить и у себя на форуме, дайте код формы пожалуйста

----------


## Alex33a50

моего там тоже нет!

----------


## Незарегистрированный

а эта вирус заражает только на комп и систему?
а маил не предилах???

----------


## pig

"Эта" вообще не вирус, а уязвимость на сайте. А дальше как повезёт.

----------


## колян герасимов

К нам поступили сведения о том, что Ваш аккаунт был подвержен попытке взлома.
Попытка взлома была предотвращена, но сейчас Вам нужно подтвердить, что Вы не являетесь злоумышленником. Для этого Вам нужно пройти простую процедуру активации. Отправьте SMS сообщением ваш уникальный идентификатор анкеты: 21332300 на номер 5121(или 3121). В ответном сообщении Вам придет код, который необходимо ввести в поле и нажать кнопку Активировать аккаунт.
После этого, Вы сможете дальше наслаждаться пребыванием ВКонтакте. Спасибо, что остаётесь с нами!
__________________________________________________  ____________________________
[B]Контакте всегда заботится о Вашей безопасности!


я не могу зайти на свою стр, что делать??? Помогите, пожалуйста... смс отправляла , сняли деньги , но так и не открылась моя стр.

----------


## pig

Внимательно прочитать, аккуратно выполнить
И нечего так орать, я и в первый раз прекрасно всё слышал. (c)

----------

